# So how many days have you been alive??



## cda (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.beatcanvas.com/daysalive.asp


----------



## jpranch (Sep 20, 2012)

Not feeling very alive right now. 1:30am and not feeling well.


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2012)

You eat some bad hay???


----------



## jpranch (Sep 20, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> You eat some bad hay???


Something??? Made it to work this morning but feeling a little under the weather. And no it wasn't the Coors Light! Beer is good. :cheers


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Something??? Made it to work this morning but feeling a little under the weather. And no it wasn't the Coors Light! Beer is good. :cheers


Coors light, that is just canned rocky mountain water!!!!!


----------



## RJJ (Sep 23, 2012)

I put in my dates and the computer said No way! Thats older than dirt!


----------



## cda (Sep 23, 2012)

Well at least you can still hold a code book and use it at twenty paces


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2012)

wow......now I do feel old.......

Get better JP! Coors light......it's like making love in a canoe, both f#@?ing near water......haha.


----------



## conarb (Sep 23, 2012)

I win, *Today is day #28,122*


----------



## Durant (Sep 23, 2012)

Conarb,

Your just too onery to die, old friend.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree............


----------



## jpranch (Sep 23, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> I win, *Today is day #28,122*


19910. Ya, now I feel better.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 24, 2012)

28 thousand days! I don't believe you filled in the blank correctly!


----------



## codeworks (Sep 24, 2012)

haha just over 19650, still wet behind the ears i quess. i feel good!


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 24, 2012)

> 28 thousand days! I don't believe you filled in the blank correctly!


28,122 days / 365.25 days = 76.99 yrs..


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 24, 2012)

13,879 days young.   Even younger if that doesn't include year 13 when my mother swore up and down I was good for nothing zombie...and there might have been a few Saturdays during college that was not very alive either.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

20,361.  I never realized them number of neophytes on this site.


----------



## David Henderson (Sep 24, 2012)

23,517 here. jp not to worry a couple thousand more days, and you will have enough anti freeze in your system, and you won't feel so puny.


----------



## ewenme (Sep 24, 2012)

23, 748...and still counting.  Suddenly I'm feeling not so old! Just remember, it's a number. I only feel like 6, 935!


----------



## tmurray (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys are OOOOLLLLLLDDDD!!  Day 9,810 here.


----------



## David Henderson (Sep 24, 2012)

Old age and deceit, will over come youth and skill every time.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

Youth is wasted on the young


----------



## conarb (Sep 24, 2012)

Globe Trekker said:
			
		

> 28,122 days / 365.25 days = 76.99 yrs.


Exactly right, I'll be 77 in two days, now if you'll excuse me I've got to go to work, nobody is ever going to be paying me a pension and I've got tons of taxes to pay to support others who work for the government, retire, etc.


----------



## Durant (Sep 24, 2012)

24,963 good grief.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 24, 2012)

tmurray said:
			
		

> You guys are OOOOLLLLLLDDDD!!  Day 9,810 here.


Ah Yes I remeber those where the days when I was 9,810 days old, single, traveling all summer with the race bikes, We would drive between 10 to 15 thousand miles per summer between the middle of May till the end of October. We travelled from Fl to upstate New York, west to Sturgis and down through the midwest of Kansas & Missouri.  I wouldn't trade those days for anything different. Fond memories.

Today is day #21,332 for me so my advice to you young wiper snapper is enjoy life and live life but don't abuse the life that has been given you. :cheers


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2012)

Hay at least they do not compute in dog years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> Exactly right, I'll be 77 in two days, now if you'll excuse me I've got to go to work, nobody is ever going to be paying me a pension and I've got tons of taxes to pay to support others who work for the government, retire, etc.


we thank you for your service to us,

just thank if you saved $ 50 for each day you were alive!!! you could almost retire!!!


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2012)

Today is day #14,147.......I am more than half the man Conarb is.....!


----------



## GBrackins (Sep 24, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Youth is wasted on the young


My mom used to tell me that when I was a teenager, I didn't under stand it til my kids were teenagers .... #20105 for me


----------



## Alias (Sep 24, 2012)

As I said to my cancer doc in January, 2007, "I can't die yet, I have pets!"

21,051 days and very happy to still be above the sod!  :mrgreen:

Sue


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 24, 2012)

For me today is: 19,063

and I like MT's:



> Today is day #21,332 for me so my advice to you young wiper snapper is enjoy life and live life but don't abuse the life that has been given you. :cheers


----------



## fatboy (Sep 24, 2012)

OK, I'll fess up............19,402...........


----------



## jpranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I thank you all. I'm in very good company!


----------



## joetheinspector (Sep 24, 2012)

day 19,554 for me


----------



## Alias (Sep 25, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I thank you all. I'm in very good company!


Indeed you are as well as everyone, including myself, on the Forum!

Sue :cowboy


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't trust anyone under 10000!!!!


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2012)

21,653 and still on the right side of the dirt!


----------



## pwood (Sep 25, 2012)

thank you conarb for making me feel young. And thank you for supporting me all those years and i will be sucking on the government tet real soon.Can i get a raise?


----------



## conarb (Sep 25, 2012)

Pwood said:
			
		

> thank you conarb for making me feel young. And thank you for supporting  me all those years and i will be sucking on the government tet real  soon.Can i get a raise?


Okay, I'll keep working and paying taxes, but no raises!  Those million dollar a year pensions are going to be rough enough  for me to pay at my age.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 25, 2012)

Million a year????? I hope you are not implying that that is what happens at the the end of building fire code folks careers, at the rate I'm going, I'll be right there with you.........


----------

